# nxserver - symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/libXtst.so.6

## Joseph_sys

After upgrade I enabled "KMS" in the kernel for my for my Radeon card and now I can not connect client to "nxserver"

I'm getting an error message:

Connection with the remote server was shut down. 

Please check the state with your remote connection.

My remote ssh connection is working OK.

Here is the log from remote nxserver:

```
...

Info: Not using local device configuration changes.

nxagentXkbGetRules: WARNING! Failed to stat file [/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/rules/xorg]: Unknown error -1.

/usr/lib64/NX/bin/nxagent: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/libXtst.so.6: undefined symbol: _XGetRequest

NX> 1006 Session status: closed

1001 Bye.

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 596 Session startup failed.

nxnode_reader: NX> 1001 Bye.

Info: Closing connection to slave with pid 8770.
```

```

NXPROXY - Version 3.5.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2011 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '13981'.

Session: Starting session at 'Mon Jul  9 09:50:50 2012'.

Info: Connection with remote proxy completed.

Info: Using WAN link parameters 768/24/1/0.

Info: Using cache parameters 4/4096KB/16384KB/16384KB.

Info: Using pack method 'adaptive-9' with session 'shadow'.

Info: Using ZLIB data compression 1/1/32.

Info: Using ZLIB stream compression 1/1.

Info: No suitable cache file found.

Info: Forwarding X11 connections to display ':0.0'.

Info: Listening to font server connections on port '11000'.

Session: Session started at 'Mon Jul  9 09:50:50 2012'.

Info: Established X server connection.

Info: Using shared memory parameters 1/4096K.

Error: Connection with remote peer broken.

Error: Please check the state of your network and retry.

Session: Terminating session at 'Mon Jul  9 09:50:54 2012'.

Session: Session terminated at 'Mon Jul  9 09:50:54 2012'.
```

----------

## newtonian

same here, I upgraded the kernel, followed the gentoo Xserver guide which said to use KSM:

Then:

```
emerge -eav system

emerge -eav world

python-updater

revdep-rebuild

emerge --prune
```

Now I can't login via nx-client using neatx or freenx-server.  Freenx server gives a similar error:

```
nxnode_reader: Info: Using shared memory parameters 1/1/1/2048K.

Info: Using shared memory parameters 1/1/1/2048K.

nxnode_reader: Info: Using alpha channel in render extension.

Info: Using alpha channel in render extension.

nxnode_reader: Info: Not using local device configuration changes.

Info: Not using local device configuration changes.

nxnode_reader: /usr/lib64/NX/bin/nxagent: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/libXcomposite.so.1: undefined symbol: _XGetRequest

/usr/lib64/NX/bin/nxagent: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/libXcomposite.so.1: undefined symbol: _XGetRequest

nxnode_reader: xrdb: Connection reset by peer

xrdb: Connection reset by peer

nxnode_reader: xrdb: Can't open display ':1000'

xrdb: Can't open display ':1000'

nxnode_reader: NX> 1006 Session status: closed

NX> 1006 Session status: closed

nxnode_reader: 1001 Bye.

```

neatx was dying with an xrdb error.  I removed neatx and emerged freenx-server hoping to get more clues in the nx server log.  The nx server log is showing the undefined symbol error that you are also getting.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *newtonian wrote:*   

> same here, I upgraded the kernel, followed the gentoo Xserver guide which said to use KSM:
> 
> [snip]
> 
> neatx was dying with an xrdb error.  I removed neatx and emerged freenx-server hoping to get more clues in the nx server log.  The nx server log is showing the undefined symbol error that you are also getting.

 

It is a Gentoo bug see:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=423855

I did fix it by unmerging: nxserver-freenx

and emerged: net-misc/nxserver-freeedition

Here are some hints, where to find the ssh-key for the client etc.:

http://www.nomachine.com/documentation/admin-guide.php

freeedition worked for me.

----------

## newtonian

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

>  *newtonian wrote:*   same here, I upgraded the kernel, followed the gentoo Xserver guide which said to use KSM:
> 
> [snip]
> 
> neatx was dying with an xrdb error.  I removed neatx and emerged freenx-server hoping to get more clues in the nx server log.  The nx server log is showing the undefined symbol error that you are also getting. 
> ...

 

Hi Joseph-

I fixed the issue by doing the following:

```

echo net-misc/nx >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge net-misc/nx

```

The bugfix is in net-misc/nx 3.5.0.14-r1

tested with neatx

OR if you want to go the neatx way

```

echo net-misc/nx >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge net-misc/nx

emerge -C net-misc/nxserver-freenx

emerge neatx

usermod -a -G wheel nx

```

And you should be good to go.

Cheers,

----------

## newtonian

The wording confusing but

net-misc/nxserver-freeedition is the binary version of net-misc/nx

net-misc/nxserver-freeedition is a binary version of net-misc/nx and has its own versions of the libraries that didn't compile properly in net-misc/nx.  That is why it worked for you to install nxserver-freeedition

neatx replaces net-misc/nxserver-freenx

I bet you have nxserver-freeedition and neatx running on your server.

Thanks again for persisting with this.  I saw your posts in gentoo-user and your reply in the forums with the link to the bug report saved my day.  : ) 

Cheers,

----------

